# Cataclysm - Raidcontent?



## Venoron (18. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal wissen was andere so denken und hoffen wie der Raidcontent mit Cataclym wird.

Ich hoffe, dass der Raidcontent wieder etwas anspruchsvoller wird so ungefähr wie in BC zeiten. Schade das keine pre-quests mehr geben, wird fand ich immer sehr gut um Story aufzubauen. Ebeso denke ich mal das die Sache mit Normal und Hard mode weitergeführt wird aber hoffentlich dies mal besser als mit WOTLK so das raiden auch wieder mehr spaß macht. Und vorallem, dass das Markensystem noch mal überarbeitet wird und so getalltet wird das man die anfänlichen Raids nicht mehr so einfach überspringen kann.


----------



## CharlySteven (18. Januar 2010)

naja BC war das Raid system richtig gut, hoffe das es auch wieder so wie "früher" wird =)


----------



## B3N€ (18. Januar 2010)

Ja auch das Badges system war nicht schlecht fande es auch besser als es noch keine T teile für Badges gab.
Und 25er raids sind sowieso cooler als 10er.


----------



## Andurius (18. Januar 2010)

Ein Freund von mir spielt Cata Alpha und der hat mir gesagt es wird wieder ähnlich wie BC.
Es wird am Anfang Inis geben die man auch als "Casual" Gamer schafft, wie damals Karazhan/Gruul/Maggi und auch noch mit den besseren SSC und TE, aber dann war Schluss. So wird es auch da wieder werden.
Eigentlich darf ichs ja net sagen aber HdZ5 wird der Krieg der Ahnen und die Beta startet am 19.2.2010 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Padawurminator (18. Januar 2010)

Das Markensystem könnte man vielleicht derart überarbeiten, dass man manche Marken erst ab einem gewissen Raidfortschritt benutzen darf. Etwa 245er Items für Triumphmarken wenn man zumindest Ulduar bis inkl. den Wächtern down hat und 264er Items für Frostmarken nur wenn man PDK 25 gecleant hat etc. So wie BC und mit Hardmodes geht kaum. Wäre der normale Modus wie BC, wäre er wiederum nur für max. 10 % der Leute geeignet und der Hardmode dann nur für einige wenige Gilden wie Ensidia etc.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (18. Januar 2010)

Die Twinks kriegen EPIX und Casuals laufen mit Legendary Items rum
/ironie off

Ne wird gleich bleiben! Man müsste schon sehr naiv sein das Blizzard wieder das BC System in Cata einführt.


----------



## Bulldoz (18. Januar 2010)

Andurius schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir spielt Cata Alpha und der hat mir gesagt es wird wieder ähnlich wie BC.
> Es wird am Anfang Inis geben die man auch als "Casual" Gamer schafft, wie damals Karazhan/Gruul/Maggi und auch noch mit den besseren SSC und TE, aber dann war Schluss. So wird es auch da wieder werden.
> Eigentlich darf ichs ja net sagen aber HdZ5 wird der Krieg der Ahnen und die Beta startet am 19.2.2010
> 
> ...



Quelle? Ich nix wissen o.O


----------



## Andurius (18. Januar 2010)

Bulldoz schrieb:


> Quelle? Ich nix wissen o.O



Wie gesagt ein Freund von mit spielt Alpha und die läuft schon einiges länger als 12.1., aber Blizz konnte es ja recht schön verstecken, Friends und Falily (und Top Gilden) Alpha halt
Und ihr könnt den Cata Release vom 17.9., welcher auch im Börsen-Jahresbericht von Blizz steht, glauben.


----------



## MrSocio (18. Januar 2010)

Andurius schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir spielt Cata Alpha und der hat mir gesagt es wird wieder ähnlich wie BC.
> Es wird am Anfang Inis geben die man auch als "Casual" Gamer schafft, wie damals Karazhan/Gruul/Maggi und auch noch mit den besseren SSC und TE, aber dann war Schluss. So wird es auch da wieder werden.
> Eigentlich darf ichs ja net sagen aber HdZ5 wird der Krieg der Ahnen und die Beta startet am 19.2.2010
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ah ja 
Ma wieder der freund eines freundes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder Sohn von Ghostcrawler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Würde schon gerne die quelle sehen das die Alpha startet .


----------



## Cen7uRy (18. Januar 2010)

Andurius schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir spielt Cata Alpha und der hat mir gesagt es wird wieder ähnlich wie BC.
> Es wird am Anfang Inis geben die man auch als "Casual" Gamer schafft, wie damals Karazhan/Gruul/Maggi und auch noch mit den besseren SSC und TE, aber dann war Schluss. So wird es auch da wieder werden.
> Eigentlich darf ichs ja net sagen aber HdZ5 wird der Krieg der Ahnen und die Beta startet am 19.2.2010
> 
> ...



Träumer?
FFA is over ... und was heisst FFA wohl? Hmm wohnt dein Freund in Anaheim und arbeitet für Blizz? Wohl kaum ...
Zudem ist das Datum mehr wie unrealistisch, bisher gibts laut MMOChampion nur recycling Content, ähnlich wie Nax in LK.

Zum Trost, ja es ist MC .... und ja Movementkrüppel bleiben draussen (Geddonbomb, wer hat da wohl wieder die grp gebombt? xD )


----------



## PiaMarie (18. Januar 2010)

Bulldoz schrieb:


> Quelle? Ich nix wissen o.O



Brauchste nicht,denn es gibt immer wichtig tuer bzw Leute,die Gerüchte in die Welt setzen wollen...


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (18. Januar 2010)

Andurius ich spiele sogar die volle Version von Cata! Glaube dein Freund ist nicht mehr up-to-date.
/ironie off

Lasst es doch Leute, geht flamed bitte die Leute die als Schami Wille Gems nehmen oder als Schurke Stärke Gems nehmen. Die haben wenigstens ein Fehler gemacht wofür sie geflamed werden dürfen.


----------



## CharlySteven (18. Januar 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Lasst es doch Leute, geht flamed bitte die Leute die als Schami Wille Gems nehmen oder als Schurke Stärke Gems nehmen. Die haben wenigstens ein Fehler gemacht wofür sie geflamed werden dürfen.


warum^^ 4.0 wird wille der healstat sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andurius (18. Januar 2010)

@ Die Leute die meinen ich laber:
Mein Freund ist bei For the Horde, denke mal ihr kennt die, und die sind die drittbeste Gilde der Welt und die Top Gilden der Welt bekommen Alpha Keys und das mit dem Alpha Client per DVD bekommen.
Wieso sollte ich mich wichtig amchen wollen? Sagt mir eienn Grund dafür


----------



## CharlySteven (18. Januar 2010)

Andurius schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich mich wichtig amchen wollen? Sagt mir eienn Grund dafür


keine freunde?
keine familie?
WARUM AUCH IMMER.
gibt immer leute die nix besseres zu tun haben...


----------



## N00blike (18. Januar 2010)

Andurius schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir spielt Cata Alpha und der hat mir gesagt es wird wieder ähnlich wie BC.
> Es wird am Anfang Inis geben die man auch als "Casual" Gamer schafft, wie damals Karazhan/Gruul/Maggi und auch noch mit den besseren SSC und TE, aber dann war Schluss. So wird es auch da wieder werden.
> Eigentlich darf ichs ja net sagen aber HdZ5 wird der Krieg der Ahnen und die Beta startet am 19.2.2010
> 
> ...



Stimmt! Das erste was man in der Alpha macht ist den kompletten neuen Raid content zu clearen um mal zu sehen wie schwer er ist...
Und Kara/Gruul/Maggi waren anfangs sowas von nix für causals.
Naja und das mit den t-sachen ist so ne sache... Ich habe auch zu BC geraidet und es gibt nix schlimmeres als ewig durch BT/Hyal/sunwell zu rennen und am ende hat man nicht mal den 4er bonus weils einfach net droppt^^
Fing ja schon bei t4 an mein druide hat es damals nicht geschafft bevor der t5 content kam auch nur 1 t4 teil zu bekommen!


----------



## Andurius (18. Januar 2010)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> gibt immer leute die nix besseres zu tun haben...



gibt es, aber ich gehöre nicht dazu, ihr werdet es ja sehen am 19.2. ist beta start, wenn ich keine kontakte hätte wüsste ich das net, also werdet ihr es in spätestens einem monat sehen


----------



## The-Quila (18. Januar 2010)

ich finds so wies jetz is super. da ich manchmal sehr wenig ziet zu spielen habe und andermal sehr viel kann ich auch dann wenn ich wenig zeit habe meine ausrüstung halbwegs aktuell halten.

@andurius: lol nub


----------



## Freakypriest (18. Januar 2010)

Ich denke mit dem Addon wollen alle wieder das System von Wotlk.

Heute wünschen sich viele BC zurück und in BC wollten die leute wieder Classic haben...


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (18. Januar 2010)

Andurius schrieb:


> gibt es, aber ich gehöre nicht dazu, ihr werdet es ja sehen am 19.2. ist beta start, wenn ich keine kontakte hätte wüsste ich das net, also werdet ihr es in spätestens einem monat sehen



Na mal sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Freakypriest schrieb:


> Ich denke mit dem Addon wollen alle wieder das System von Wotlk.
> 
> Heute wünschen sich viele BC zurück und in BC wollten die leute wieder Classic haben...



Fail, jetzt in Wotlk Zeit wird Classik noch genauso wie BC nachgetrauert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cooko (18. Januar 2010)

B3N€ schrieb:


> Ja auch das Badges system war nicht schlecht fande es auch besser als es noch keine T teile für Badges gab.
> Und 25er raids sind sowieso cooler als 10er.



find ich eindeutig nicht , 10er haben auch leute ohne große gilden mega fun =)


----------



## riggedi (18. Januar 2010)

MrSocio schrieb:


> Würde schon gerne die quelle sehen das die Alpha startet .



Hier z.B.:

http://www.gamestar...._cataclysm.html

aber ursprünglich stammt das Gerücht aus einem amerikanischen Twitterbeitrag.


----------



## Maror der Superschami (18. Januar 2010)

Andurius schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ein Freund von mit spielt Alpha und die läuft schon einiges länger als 12.1., aber Blizz konnte es ja recht schön verstecken, Friends und Falily (und Top Gilden) Alpha halt
> Und ihr könnt den Cata Release vom 17.9., welcher auch im Börsen-Jahresbericht von Blizz steht, glauben.



So ein Schwachsinn.
Du meinst die Beta beginnt im Februar aber das Spiel wird 7 Monate später released?
Da ist es Wahrscheinlicher dass Dr. Cox freundlich wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (18. Januar 2010)

Maror schrieb:


> So ein Schwachsinn.
> Du meinst die Beta beginnt im Februar aber das Spiel wird 7 Monate später released?
> Da ist es Wahrscheinlicher dass Dr. Cox freundlich wird
> 
> ...


Zu viel Scrubs geschaut, was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema: Ich bezweifle stark, dass es wieder in Richtung BC geht vom Markensystem und den Raids her ... Zu viele Leute haben sich an das Nachwerfen allen Mists gewöhnt, als das sie eine Änderung in diese Richtung akzeptieren würden und da Blizz keine Kunden vergraulen will ...

Zu wünschen wäre es aber, fand die Situation damals auch recht entspannt und großteils, allerseits befriedigend.

Wir werden sehn.

MfG Nex 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morfelpotz (18. Januar 2010)

Iss doch Wayne....

Entweder "Andurius" hat recht, und sein FTH-Friend zockt die Alpha

oder er labert dünnsch*** und der 19.02.2010 wird zum "Andurius-Laberrababer-Gedächtniss-Tag"

Wie auch immer... Cata kommt ... wann is mir Wumpe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Raiden wird man da auch können und ich bin mir sicher es wird ein Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (18. Januar 2010)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Ich denke mit dem Addon wollen alle wieder das System von Wotlk.
> 
> Heute wünschen sich viele BC zurück und in BC wollten die leute wieder Classic haben...




Classic--> Extrem Zeitaufwändig. Die Leute haben nicht genug Zeit und whinen.

Bc--> Zeitaufwand ist mittelmässig. Für mich gerade richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Also Prequests usw.)  Aber relativ schwer. Die Leute schaffens nicht und whinen.

Wotlk-->So gut wie kein Zeitaufwand (Habe meinen Twink nach ca. 1 Tag >Spielzeit< fast full epic. Nur noch Schmuck und Götze fehlt) . Eher leichter content. Die Leute "rushen" alle inis und man wird bei zu wenig dps/gearscore angeflamet (zum Glück nicht von allen Spielern). Die Leute whinen

Cata--> ??? (Ich hoffe es wird vom Zeitaufwand her so wie BC und vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her so ein Mittelding)


----------



## boonfish (18. Januar 2010)

Andurius schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir spielt Cata Alpha und der hat mir gesagt es wird wieder ähnlich wie BC.
> Es wird am Anfang Inis geben die man auch als "Casual" Gamer schafft, wie damals Karazhan/Gruul/Maggi und auch noch mit den besseren SSC und TE, aber dann war Schluss. So wird es auch da wieder werden.
> Eigentlich darf ichs ja net sagen aber HdZ5 wird der Krieg der Ahnen und die Beta startet am 19.2.2010
> 
> ...



Kann bitte jemand diesen Buffedacc löschen. Wir brauchen wirklich nicht noch mehr Dummschwätzer.


----------



## mettman1 (18. Januar 2010)

ich glaube andurius.

warum?

naja, an irgendwas muss man ja glauben, und das ist bisher die schönste sache die mir untergekommen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg,
mette


----------



## wildrazor09 (18. Januar 2010)

Andurius schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ein Freund von mit spielt Alpha und die läuft schon einiges länger als 12.1., aber Blizz konnte es ja recht schön verstecken, Friends und Falily (und Top Gilden) Alpha halt
> Und ihr könnt den Cata Release vom 17.9., welcher auch im Börsen-Jahresbericht von Blizz steht, glauben.



hallo WoWLeak?


----------



## doodlez_himself (18. Januar 2010)

Ich hoff einfach, dass der "10/25 heroisch hardmode" Unsinn aufhört.
Ich verlier langsam, aber sicher die übersicht über alles.
Was die Raids an sich angeht lass ich mich einfach mal überraschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boonfish (18. Januar 2010)

BTW:

"Bis jetzt gibt es acht bestätigte Dungeons für 5 Spieler, sowie zwei überarbeitete Versionen von alten Dungeons, deren Stufe erheblich angehoben wurde. Leider sind bis auf die Namen und Levelstufen noch nicht viele Informationen bekannt,... .Natürlich kommen auch Fans von großen Gruppen in Cataclysm wieder voll auf ihre kosten. Allein zum Start des AddOns soll es bereits 4 Schlachtzüge für 10 und 25 Spieler geben, jeweils mit unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsstufen und neuen Herausforderungen[...]." 

Dungeons:
- Skywall (lvl80-82)
- Tiefenheim (lvl81-83)
- Der Meeresschlund (Zwei Instanzen lvl81-83 und 82-84)
- Uldum (Zwei Instanzen: "die Verlorene Stadt von Tol'vir" und "die Hallen des Ursprungs" beide lvl84-85)
- Grim Batol (lvl85) 
- Schwarzfelstiefen (lvl85) (brand neue Version!) 
- Die Todesminen (lvl85) (überarbeitet...)
- Burg Schattenfang (lvl85) (überarbeitet...)

Raids:
- Skywall [Luftelmentar-Ebene]
- Grim Batol 
- Die Feuerlande [Feuerelementar-Ebene] 
- "Blackwing Descent" (brand neue Version! [BWL])

(PS: Für die die es immernoch nicht wissen, Mount Hyjal und Uldum werden ebenfalls zwei neue Zonen bilden.)

Quellen:
- http://www.wowcatacl...nzen-und-raids/ 
- http://www.wow-catac...n-wow-cataclysm 


 Über Schwierigkeit und soweiter ist natürlich noch nichts bekannt, aber ich habe etwas beim neusten Blizzard-Twitter-chat gefunden: 
*Question: What knowledge have you gained from WotLK/ICC in regards to your future design plans for Cataclysm?*
Anwer: That's a broad question for just 140 characters! I'll say one thing we learned in retrospect was that the progressive badge structure has ended up confusing. We have a simpler one in mind that accomplishes the same goals. (Quelle: http://www.mmo-champ...aq-blue-posts/)


----------



## Nexilein (18. Januar 2010)

Kinq_Alexx schrieb:


> Fail, jetzt in Wotlk Zeit wird Classik noch genauso wie BC nachgetrauert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das klingt aber Schizophren. Zwischen Classic und BC ist so ein himmelweiter Unterschied. 
Außerdem kann ich mich noch gut an das Geheule zu BC Zeiten erinnern.... "Was, BT auf dem Testserver schon fast durch?", "Wtf, BT nach 5 Wochen clear!", "Blizzard, patcht den Netherdrachenraus sonst hat den bald jeder!!!", "Startrek Inis ohne Charme", "Mann braucht nicht mal mehr eine Gilde um im Endcontent zu raiden!", "T6 Qualität für Marken, die Welt geht unter"
Gerade das man damals die Netherdrachenquestreihe als Schmankerl, dessen die Casuals unwürdig sind, angesehen hat zeigt schon recht gut welchen Schwierigkeitsgrad man damals gewohnt war.

Zum Thema Raids hoffe ich, dass zum Start von Cata sowohl T11 als T12 verfügbar sein werden. Dann rennen die Leute wieder mit halbem Levelequip in's zweite Tier und können wochenlang wipen ohne zu merken wie einfach es eigentlich ist.


----------



## Slebbeog (18. Januar 2010)

moin,

also ich bin einer der typischen

C-hillt nur im Raid
A-rbeitet nicht für sein Gear
S-chmarotzer
U-nfassbar schlecht
A-lle Zauber werden geklickt
L-ieber WoW für immer aufhören

--gamer

Und sogar ich muss sagen das es momentan zu schnell geht mit dem gear und man leider doch einige Raids fast nur noch unter Freunden spassweise gehen kann. Ein neuer Twink geht 10-20 heros (vor allem die Neuen 3. HdR vllt nicht gerade aber die beiden anderen recht schnell) und zack ist er schonmal locker PdK-rdy. Ich meine naja, da frag ich mich was Leute mit viel Spielzeit den ganzen Tag machen. 
Andererseits habe ich in BC nur Kara/maggi/gruul gesehen und keine Chance gehabt jemals die weiterführenden raids zu sehen.
Man müsste ein Zwischending finden aus BC-WotLK-PvE kombiniert mit dem PvP aus Classic als es für Ehre auch die Grossmarschall sets gab und man auch so spass im pvp hatte (Ein System damit man auch durch Schlachtfelder zu Arena-gear konkurrenzfähige Items bekommt---Daily-PvP-Quest mit Arenapunkten schon ein guter Anfang. Nur fehlt das Rating dann immer noch).
Probiert mal heutzutage ohne Arena-(gear) im PvP was zu reißen. Vom balancing gar nicht zu reden^^

soviel dazu !
haut rein


----------



## wildrazor09 (18. Januar 2010)

Bitte nicht... es soll sich kein causal im bg gutes pvp gear anfarmmen können.


----------



## schmetti (18. Januar 2010)

Ahhhhhh...... Und aus deinem Geschreibsel soll man nun SCHLAU werden. sry aber so wie du schreibst kommst du schon mit dem normalen Leben nicht klar, wie soll es denn da in WoW sein?


----------



## Venoron (18. Januar 2010)

schmetti schrieb:


> Ahhhhhh...... Und aus deinem Geschreibsel soll man nun SCHLAU werden. sry aber so wie du schreibst kommst du schon mit dem normalen Leben nicht klar, wie soll es denn da in WoW sein?



Wenn meinst du jetzt damit?


----------



## Taegan (18. Januar 2010)

Hoffen wir das es eher BC like wird...alles andere ist wenig wünschenswert. Aus so einer Situation sollte selbst Blizzard gelernt haben, besonders der frühe Ankündigungstermin von Cat verspricht doch schon, das sie etwas Panik bekommen haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Modepo (18. Januar 2010)

Freu mich schon ordentlichst auf die neuen Raids!!


----------



## Doonna (21. Januar 2010)

eine mischung aus Bc und Wotlk fänd ich perfekt, außerdem finde ich, dass nicht jede Raid einen hardmode bekommen sollte, sondern schon der Normalmode (somit der einzige Mode) sehr schwer ist.


----------



## Kersyl (1. Februar 2010)

Auf jeden fall kann ich mir !!!SPOILER!!! Bolvar den schüler von arthas, EIn paar dicke elementare die sich gegenseitigmit wasser abwerfen, Unsere nette mami onyxia namens Deathwing, Raggi und neffi bekommen auch noch was zu tun und anub arak Ist bestimmt wie eine kakerlake und will die Geißel NOCHMAL unterstützen und zwar dann zum 3. mal...Oder Hogger wird der endboss von cata wie bei der blizzcon gezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MewMewMewtu (3. Februar 2010)

Hallo

Ich denke nicht das der Raidcontent wieder so anspruchsvoll wie in BC oder Classic sein wird.
Wie bestimmt die meisten von euch wissen will Blizzard das Spiel "Casualfreundlicher" machen. 
Das heißt, dass Blizz Cata wieder so einfach (oder noch einfacher) wie WOTLK machen wird.

Aber Naja ein kleine Fünkchen Hoffnung bleibt vielleicht noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whiteeyes (4. Februar 2010)

Also naja weiß ja net ob es sich lohnt darüber wirklich viel zu diskutieren aber es macht immer spass zu lesen was alle schreiben^^


----------



## Andoral1990 (4. Februar 2010)

woher ham die leute eigentich den unsinn dass es keine pre quest mehr gibt?  



die gibts doch noch..nur muss man sie nicht mehr machen... und sie sind nich mehr seh lang... aber ne einleitung zur story des contents gibts durch quests immer.


----------



## Mäuserich (4. Februar 2010)

Was ich für wahrscheinlich halte:


10/25 System wird beibehalten, funktionierte gut
T-Sets weiterhin über Marken
eine der Hardmode Variationen (aktivieren über bestimmte Leistung (Ulduar), separate Hardmode ID (PdK), umstellen einzelner Boss (ICC)) die jetzt während WotLK getestet wurden wird sich in Cata durchgehend für alle Inis durchsetzten
Normalmodes werden verhältnissmässig leicht
eine ganze Latte an Erfolgen dafür bestimmte Bosse Kaugummi-kauend im Handstand zu besiegen ^^

Was ich mir wünsche:


10er & 25er Schwierigkeit und Lootqualität gleichwertig
pro schnelleres nachequippen von twinks, aber hoher Direktloot wie in pdc und eiskrone 5er is zu schnell, Marken reichen da
5er Raiddungeons, riesig gross, Abendfüllend (so 5 Std Spielzeit), Lootqualität leicht unter 10/25 Raids, Schwierigkeit auf Raidniveau, ~3 Tage ID

Ich bin auf alle Fälle gespannt und denke mal Blizz wird schon was ordentliches auf die Beine stellen. ICC ist richtig geil geworden, das beweist das sie's noch können! ^^


----------



## Ragebar (4. Februar 2010)

Ich wär wieder für 40er Schlachtzüge wie Blackwinglair und Moltencore das waren Zeiten


----------



## TheDoggy (4. Februar 2010)

Als ob man heutzugtage noch 40 Leute zusammenkriegt.
25 is doch schon nen Krampf...


----------



## Ragebar (4. Februar 2010)

klar, deswegen gehen fast jeden Abend aufn Realm 2-3 25er random schlachtzüge los.


----------



## fv_grimm (4. Februar 2010)

Auch wenn ich gerne wieder Vorquests hätte, wird sich wahrscheinlich nichts ändern. Solange das System funktioniert und den Großteil der Spieler am Spiel hält warum sollte Blizz dann auch was ändern? Und ganz ehrlich: egal ob sie den Content wie zu BC oder gar Classiczeiten aufziehen, oder alles so lassen, meckern wird IMMER jemand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (5. Februar 2010)

fv_grimm schrieb:


> [...] meckern wird IMMER jemand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dem ist wohl nichts mehr hinzuzufügen ^^


----------



## Enyalios (5. Februar 2010)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Ich denke mit dem Addon wollen alle wieder das System von Wotlk.
> 
> Heute wünschen sich viele BC zurück und in BC wollten die leute wieder Classic haben...



Unter anderm:

Alle Tastaturdreher die in BC an Attumen wipten, ja.

Alle Hausfrauen die während des Bügelns ihr T-Set holen möchten, ja.

Jeder Schüler der am Pausenhof mit seinen Epics rumprollen will, ja.

Jeder Daddy der am Tag 10 Minuten Zeit hat nachdem er seine Kids ins Bett gelegt hat, ja.


----------



## Oronarc (5. Februar 2010)

ich finde die Diskussion völlig falsch angesetzt: es ist doch sehr wahrscheinlich so, dass Cataclysm das letzte Addon von WoW sein wird. Von daher könnte Blizzard es eigentlich vom Zeitaufwand und Schwierigkeitsgrad her ausgesprochen anspruchsvoll machen. Die Server von WoW werden sicherlich noch einige Jahre online sein, auch wenn das Nachfolgespiel von WoW längst gestartet ist. Es wird sicherlich auch noch jahrelang genügend Spieler geben, die dann die weniger werdenden Server gut voll sein lassen werden.
Also wird es genügend Zeit geben, den Content von Cataclysm zu erforschen. Also - lasst Blizzard Cataclysm happig schwer machen, damit wir da lange dran zu knabbern haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (5. Februar 2010)

Oronarc schrieb:


> ich finde die Diskussion völlig falsch angesetzt: es ist doch sehr wahrscheinlich so, dass Cataclysm das letzte Addon von WoW sein wird. Von daher könnte Blizzard es eigentlich vom Zeitaufwand und Schwierigkeitsgrad her ausgesprochen anspruchsvoll machen. Die Server von WoW werden sicherlich noch einige Jahre online sein, auch wenn das Nachfolgespiel von WoW längst gestartet ist. Es wird sicherlich auch noch jahrelang genügend Spieler geben, die dann die weniger werdenden Server gut voll sein lassen werden.
> Also wird es genügend Zeit geben, den Content von Cataclysm zu erforschen. Also - lasst Blizzard Cataclysm happig schwer machen, damit wir da lange dran zu knabbern haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Angeblich wird das lvl cap doch nur auf 85 erhöht damit wir im übernächstem Addon nicht schon 100 sind und Blizz sich da noch Zeit lassen wollte. Sie haben ja auch gesagt die 5 Cata Level entsprechen etwa 10 normalen Leveln von der Geschwindigkeit her...

Des weiteren selbst wenn Cata das letzte Addon sein sollte denke ich nicht das wir da (WotLK Schwierigkeit vorausgesetzt) nicht alles Perma-Clear haben werden, ich verweise an dieser Stelle nur auf Diablo II das immer noch gepatched wird...


----------



## BlackSun84 (5. Februar 2010)

Oronarc schrieb:


> ich finde die Diskussion völlig falsch angesetzt: es ist doch sehr wahrscheinlich so, dass Cataclysm das letzte Addon von WoW sein wird. Von daher könnte Blizzard es eigentlich vom Zeitaufwand und Schwierigkeitsgrad her ausgesprochen anspruchsvoll machen. Die Server von WoW werden sicherlich noch einige Jahre online sein, auch wenn das Nachfolgespiel von WoW längst gestartet ist. Es wird sicherlich auch noch jahrelang genügend Spieler geben, die dann die weniger werdenden Server gut voll sein lassen werden.
> Also wird es genügend Zeit geben, den Content von Cataclysm zu erforschen. Also - lasst Blizzard Cataclysm happig schwer machen, damit wir da lange dran zu knabbern haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Cataclysm wird sicher nicht das letzte Addon sein. Mal abgesehen davon, dass das neue MMOG frühestens 14-16 reinschneit, scheint dieses auch andere Mechanismen zu bedienen. Von daher wird WoW noch einige Addons bekommen - ob man dann selber noch spielt, sei dahingestellt.

Ich denke, am Raidcontent wird sich wenig ändern. Wie es scheint, wird einer der ersten Raidbosse Ragnaros bei Hyjal werden, dann gibt es sicherlich noch einen Unterwasserraid (vielleicht mit Neptulon) und am Ende Deathwing. Wobei vielleicht auch doch schon bei Cata wie bei Sunwell am Ende Azshara und/oder ein alter Gott als wahres Übel hinter Deahtwings Aktionen kommen wird. Aber so schwer wie zu Classic wird es sicherlich nicht, wohl eher noch einfacher.


----------



## nirvanager1 (5. Februar 2010)

Andurius schrieb:


> @ Die Leute die meinen ich laber:
> Mein Freund ist bei For the Horde, denke mal ihr kennt die, und die sind die drittbeste Gilde der Welt und die Top Gilden der Welt bekommen Alpha Keys und das mit dem Alpha Client per DVD bekommen.
> Wieso sollte ich mich wichtig amchen wollen? Sagt mir eienn Grund dafür



Wie heißtn dein Freund? bin nämlich auch bei "For the Horde"


----------



## Bighorn (5. Februar 2010)

nirvanager1 schrieb:


> Wie heißtn dein Freund? bin nämlich auch bei "For the Horde"




Den Gildenname gibt es gefühlte 100 mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (5. Februar 2010)

Yo es fehlt scho bisserl an dynamik in wotlk^^

ich weiss noch zu bc zeiten gabs einige momente in bsp auchindoun wo man shakeln/sheepen/stunnen musste... das ist jetzt nurnoch selten....
generell ist die tendenz einfach von vanilla->bc->wotlk dass einfach der raid/inni content immer kürzer dauert... und die innies und raids auch immer linearer aufgebaut sind.... 
ich meine in wotlk gibts keine einzige instanz die soviel freiraum gibt wie brd oder strat... stattdessen sind alle innies röhreninnies à la deadmines geworden^^...
gut einige raids sind definitiv nicht einfach (icc), aber mit sunwell/hyjal/bt (unpatched) ist das kein vergleich, da hast scho recht^^

was ich allerdings in bc viel cooler fand war dass man legendary items droppen sehen konnte und nciht x-viele items sammeln musste... das hatte zur folge dass schon einige diese items hatten, aber dennoch waren es nicht viele^^ also waren sie trotzdem ne besonderheit...

und was innies à la pdk/pdc/vio/kammer betrifft ich bete dass es solche erbärmlichen instanzen nie wieder geben wird.... NIE WIEDER!!!


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (5. Februar 2010)

Slebbeog schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> also ich bin einer der typischen
> 
> ...



Also wenns echt so ist dass die meisten spieler (sind ja nunmal casuals) so zocken wie du^^.... dann fänd ichs ne schande von blizz sowas auch noch zu unterstützen...

glaub wenn cata echt noch billiger wird als momentan, dann wird sich blizz in den hintern beissen und nen haufen kunden verlieren


----------



## Garnalem (5. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> und was innies à la pdk/pdc/vio/kammer betrifft ich bete dass es solche erbärmlichen instanzen nie wieder geben wird.... NIE WIEDER!!!



Geschmackssache. Gerade diese Inis finde ich sehr interessant, da sie recht schnell gehen. Über den Schwierigkeitsgrad kann man streiten (PDOK25 ist immer noch sehr schwer, was ich gut finde, AK finde ich persönlich zu einfach). Für Leute, die gerne raiden, aber auch noch arbeiten/studieren gehen und ein gutes Sozialleben haben, sind diese kurzen Instanzen und Raids super. Natürlich sollte der Raidcontent ausgeglichen sein und dass ist er auch. Es gibt schnelle Raidinstanzen (PDK, AK, Malygos, Sartharion) und auch sehr umfangreiche (Ulduar, ICC) und das Prinzip gab es schon zu BC Zeiten (kurze Instanzen waren Gruul und Magtheridon). 
Ich wünsche mir für Cataclysm eine weiterhin sehr interessante Mischung von kurzen und umfangreichen, einsteigerfreundlichen und knackig schweren Raids.
Außerdem bevorzuge ich anspruchsvolle Zugangsquests für die fortgeschrittenen Raidinhalte und das Markensystem sollte abgeschafft oder überarbeitet werden. Denn zurzeit gibt es viele Spieler, die ihr Equip vorrangig über Marken erbeuten, und damit zwar das Equip für anspruchsvolle Raids haben, aber weder die notwendige Raiderfahrung, Klassenerfahrung, Movement noch die notwendigen Sozialfähigkeiten (Kritikfähigkeit, Ruhe im TS/Chat, Konzentration, nicht nach 1,2 Wipes abhauen, nicht ständig afk gehen usw.). Ich sehe immer wieder Spieler, die noch nie geraidet haben, direkt in PDK einsteigen, dort 1, 2 x gewesen sind und dann nach ICC gehen. Das kann nicht Sinn und Zweck der Raids sein. Zudem kann man bei diesen Spielern trotz gutem Equipts sehr häufig mangelnde DPS- und Heilleistungen beobachten.
Man könnte das Markensystem z. B. so abändern, dass man zwar gute Gegenstände auch gegen Marken bekommen kann, die Marken aber nur im Raidcontent (auch leichtem) droppen und nicht mehr in Hero Inis, die gar keine Schwierigkeit mehr darstellen. Zudem sollten die T-Teile generell nicht über Marken erhältlich sein. Der Raidcontent ist nun mal das Nonplus-Ultra von MMORPGS, und da muss man halt etwas dafür tun.


----------



## Jingko (5. Februar 2010)

Also mir haben die 40er Classic Raids schon Spass gemacht...nur ganz ehrlich, welcher Raidleiter will sich das heute noch antun ;-). 10er/25er Raids sind schon ok, wobei ich halt schon der Meinung bin, dass WoW zu, hm, "einheitlich" geworden ist. Ich mein, ich fand es nicht tragisch, dass ich in BC z.b. nie Sunwell gesehen hab, weil ich in ner kleineren Gilde war und "nur" BT gesehen hab. Auch fand ich es nicht tragisch, dass man halt an nem Boss ne Zeit lang gewiped ist. Die Notwendigkeit, dass ein Raid sich einspielt und dass eben nicht alles mal eben mit ner Randomgruppe machbar war, hat schon einen gewissen Reiz gehabt und mit Sicherheit auch das "Wirgefühl" innerhalb einer Gilde gestärkt. Es ist schon was anderes, wenn man eben nach 3-4 Wochen endlich gemeinsam nen Boss umgelegt hat, als wenn der am ersten Abend liegt...
Auch eine "normale" Ini darf, nach meinem Geschmack, ruhig länger als 15min dauern...sollen halt die 5er Inis für die sogenannten "Casuals" etwas aufgewertet werde, dann noch nen netter Raidcontent wie´s z.b. Kara oder auch ZA war und dann für die, die´s richtig wissen wollen halt die "grossen" Raids. 

Achso und richtige Bossdrops....finds halt immer noch komisch, wenn nen "Stoff-"Boss Plattenteile verliert^^, die hat er wohl mal eben in der Tasche stecken gehabt.
Und : Kein Lila Gedöhns mehr für jedermann^^. Epics sollen bitte auch episch sein. Wenn jeder drin rum läuft, passt das nicht. 

Zum Schluss: Aufwertung der Berufe. Soll man doch den Leuten die Möglichkeit geben, hochwertiges Equip über ihre Berufe herzustellen. Meinetwegen über Questreihen. Find es nur absolut lächerlich, dass man, wenn man an Rezepte kommen will, erstmal schön Raiden muss. Widerspricht sich, finde ich, völlig.

Ach und nochwas: Bosse in 5er Inis die vielleicht nen bisserl Taktik erfordern wären auch mal wieder nett. Und wenn man CC wieder brauchen würde und nicht mal eben alles einfach wegbomben kann, fänd ich auch nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (5. Februar 2010)

yo das an- und für sich stört mich nicht...

aber mein problem ist einfach dieses à la den wölfen fleisch hinschmeissen...

schau doch mal ak an... alle bosse schauen exakt gleich aus und haben alle nichts drauf... jeder boss ein freeloot
pdk/pdc.... pdk stört mich jetzt nicht wirklich, wie du schon sagst ist pdok auch echt nicht einfach... aber sorry... also steht eine innie für 5 da... nicht gerade einfallsreich... ich meine pdc/pdc-hero/pdk/pdok10er/pdok25er passieren alle am gleichen ort, und bei den letzten 3 sind sogar die bosse identisch... naja

vio... is auch 0 einfallsreich... einfach ne riesenhalle wo man sich theoretisch nichtmal bewegen müsste, die bosse kommen einem zugelaufen...

t9 war der reinste witz... leder, stoff, schwere rüssi und platte waren jeweils immer identisch disigned -->BILLIG!
t7 war einfach nur ein abklatsch von t2 (oder wars t3 Oo?)

ich erwarte einfach mehr einfallsreichtum, bisschen mehr schwierigkeit in allen raids, und die highend raids sollten so schwer werden dass sie keine hm brauchen weil sie so schwer sind (dann gibts wenigstens wieder statussymbole)....

aber ich bin ein träumer... blizz wird wow eh wieder einfacher machen... raids noch langweiliger... und den einheitenbrei nochmal mehr durchrühren^^... ich bin mir sicher es wird keine woche dauern bis in buffed dann nurnoch mimi-threads nach dessen release zu lesen sind... und dann werden die spieler allmählich abhauen und wow wird zu einem richtigen casualgame (guildwars/hdr/....) und alles wofür das game mal stand wird wegsein^^

ich meine früher wars was besonderes gute items zu haben... heute haben alle gute items weil sie einem in den po gerammt werden^^


----------



## Ultimo01 (5. Februar 2010)

Back so BC Niveau!!!


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (5. Februar 2010)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> Back so BC Niveau!!!



yo find ich auch... classic war echt übertrieben... für ein epic musste man wochen investieren... bc war find ich genau richtig... man konnte n1 die guten von den schlechten spielern unterscheiden.... und musste sich nicht für seinen GS rechtfertigen^^


----------



## Selidia (5. Februar 2010)

Andurius schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir spielt Cata Alpha und der hat mir gesagt es wird wieder ähnlich wie BC.
> Es wird am Anfang Inis geben die man auch als "Casual" Gamer schafft, wie damals Karazhan/Gruul/Maggi und auch noch mit den besseren SSC und TE, aber dann war Schluss. So wird es auch da wieder werden.
> Eigentlich darf ichs ja net sagen aber HdZ5 wird der Krieg der Ahnen und die Beta startet am 19.2.2010
> 
> ...




Screen it or it didnt happen!


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (5. Februar 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Screen it or it didnt happen!



^^ nene warten wir bis zum 19.02 ab hehehe... wenns wirklich so ist, dann können wir ihn mit fragen zerfetzen haahaha


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (5. Februar 2010)

das denken eines jeden menschens:

"früher war doch sowieso alles besser."

-->wir werden sehen, was blizz mit cata bringt, und ich denke es werden sich auch viele wieder wotlk zurückwünschen. (natürlich auch immernoch BC und classic).


----------



## Jingko (5. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> yo find ich auch... classic war echt übertrieben... für ein epic musste man wochen investieren... bc war find ich genau richtig... man konnte n1 die guten von den schlechten spielern unterscheiden.... und musste sich nicht für seinen GS rechtfertigen^^



Naja, da waren die Abstufungen aber auch noch ganz anders. Komplett Blaues Equip war da schon nicht schlecht. Und man kann auch bei "Classic" nicht alles verallgemeinern. Grade gegen Ende vom WoW-Classic gab es schon viele Möglichkeiten. ZG-Raids waren auch schon recht "Casual"(ich hasse das Wort) freundlich. Nur konnte eben nicht jeder alles sehen. Was aber eben auch definitiv ne Zeitfrage war.
Aber im Grossen und Ganzen muss ich Euch schon recht geben, die Mischung in BC fand ich eigentlich auch sehr gelungen.


----------



## Maldinie (5. Februar 2010)

ich finde das es in ordnung ist
es ist leichter neue member zu finden für nen raid und muss nicht mehr aus anderen raids abwerben weil es keine ausreichend equipte spieler für den endcontent gibt.
der ist ja mal alles andere als leichter geworden.

in bc hab ich alles clear machen können ok bis auf den sonnenbrunnen.

und in wotlk anfangs Naxx clear aber mann kannte die ini schon zum teil im raid aus 60er zeiten,
ulduar wurde dann schon etwas schwerer erst an den mobs gewipet ohne ende usw...
dann pdk anfangs auch recht schwer bis dann nerfs kammen und das nötige equip am man war usw und jetzt icc wo die meisten schon bei fauldarm schicht im schach haben ...

von mir aus kann es so bleiben wie es ist natürlich mal was neues hier und da


----------



## Starfros (5. Februar 2010)

Venoron schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich wollte mal wissen was andere so denken und hoffen wie der Raidcontent mit Cataclym wird.
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass der Raidcontent wieder etwas anspruchsvoller wird so ungefähr wie in BC zeiten. Schade das keine pre-quests mehr geben, wird fand ich immer sehr gut um Story aufzubauen. Ebeso denke ich mal das die Sache mit Normal und Hard mode weitergeführt wird aber hoffentlich dies mal besser als mit WOTLK so das raiden auch wieder mehr spaß macht. Und vorallem, dass das Markensystem noch mal überarbeitet wird und so getalltet wird das man die anfänlichen Raids nicht mehr so einfach überspringen kann.



Alle die hier über das markensystem maulen haben meiner meinung nach nicht verstanden warum diese eingeführt worden ist das gleiche gilt für das T-Set.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (5. Februar 2010)

Starfros schrieb:


> Alle die hier über das markensystem maulen haben meiner meinung nach nicht verstanden warum diese eingeführt worden ist das gleiche gilt für das T-Set.



ich hab meiner meinung nach deine meinung nicht verstanden^^

ich finds einfach lächerlich dass man als highendkillerraider die gleichen marken bekommt wie ein 80ger frischling der eben ma ne daily hero macht... und für marken auch noch t-sets kaufen zu können is das lächerlichste^^... resultat... t-sets sind kein statussymbol, es hat doch jeder....

ich weiss jedenfalls noch dass es selbst zu ende bc auf unserem realm (blackmoore, oder wars lagmoore, oder lootmore?^^) kaum leute mit full t6 gab, gerade bei hexen konnte man das recht gut sehen.... ich jedenfalls weil mein bro eine war...

theoretisch könnten sie ja mit cata gleich ein ultimatives set rausbringen dass für alle klassen gleich aussieht und das man nach 2 tagen hat...oder noch besser... man kann sich die sets craften ahahahaha

naja blizz/wow is auf keinen fall was es einst war, alle aspekte die es mal gab (die auch die leute motivierten) sind weg... man kann nichtmehr sagen, boaaah das ist ja ein imbachar, weil man nicht weiss ob er auch was aufm kasten hat... hinter nem 5,6k gs kann heutzutage sogar der doofste stein sitzen (ich nehm einfach an dass es auch steine gibt die zocken, ist keine beleidigung ->@moderatoren^^)

ich sagmal wow ist wie eine frau... am anfang ist der raid noch schwer zu erreichen (classic), dann kann mans mal versuchen (bc->kara/gruul/usw) und am schluss is es casual (wotlk).... kann man natürlich au über männer sagen^^


----------



## Ultimo01 (5. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> yo find ich auch... classic war echt übertrieben... für ein epic musste man wochen investieren... bc war find ich genau richtig... man konnte n1 die guten von den schlechten spielern unterscheiden.... und musste sich nicht für seinen GS rechtfertigen^^



Jup das ist Wahr..
Ich bin mit Bc "Aufgewachsen" also hab classic ned gespielt. von daher ist bc immer noch am besten...
wotlk wird zu viel casual freundlich...


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (5. Februar 2010)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> Jup das ist Wahr..
> Ich bin mit Bc "Aufgewachsen" also hab classic ned gespielt. von daher ist bc immer noch am besten...
> wotlk wird zu viel casual freundlich...



yo bisserl wie bei mir... wobei ich doof war so spät mit wow angefangen zu haben weil ich in classic einiges verpasst hab (was ich dann auf privateserver nachgeholt hab)....^^

aber ich muss sagen bc fand ich war wirklich vom aufbau her perfekt... keine t-sets zum sonderangebot, die bosse konnten mehr als nur 3 fähigkeiten^^... sachen wie schachevent oder würfel(maggy) gabs auch.... gut jetz gibts fahrzeuge (TOLLLLLLLLLLllllllllelelelel) die todeslangweilig sind^^

in bc war alles vie Epischer und grandioser... in wotlk kam ich mir vor wie bei den eskimos ausgesetzt zu werden und wickinger abzumurksen... 
dort musste man sich equip wenigstens verdienen... nicht anschaffen^^


----------



## theIGamer (5. Februar 2010)

ich hoffe es wird so wie WotLK, nur noch leichter


----------



## Juupy (5. Februar 2010)

Hi @all

also wenn ich lese was schon wieder Skelettor von sich gibt, dann geht mir das Messer in der Tasche auf! Alle die meinen man sollte die Leute die 5 Stunden pro Woche spielen von denen die 50 Stunden pro woche spielen, abgrenzen, mittels Equip, haben ganz gewaltige Probleme. Einfachse Beispiel: Zwei Leute haben einen Vertrag mit einem Fitnesstudio. Beide zahlen 40 Euro/Monat! Der eine geht 2 mal die Woche trainieren, der andere 5 mal. Eurer Meinung nach sollte nun der, der weniger trainiert, nur die Hälfte der Trainingsgeräte benutzen dürfen weil er ja weniger trainiert?!?!?!
Umgemünzt: Ich soll, weil ich nur 5 Stunden die Woche online bin, nur 60% eines Spiels sehen dürfen, während ein 24/7 Spieler (der genau das selbe Geld monatilch wie ich zahlt) 100% sehen darf?!?!? Echt nur noch krank!
Mein Tip: geht mit Freunden fort, sucht euch ne Freundin, macht Sport oder verbringt eure Freizeit anders! Dann werdet ihr auch merken, daß das Leben nicht nur aus einsen und nullen besteht und dass das Spiel nicht zu einfach ist!

SF 

PS: hoffentlich macht Blizzard das neue Addon noch einfacher!!!


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (5. Februar 2010)

Juupy schrieb:


> Hi @all
> 
> also wenn ich lese was schon wieder Skelettor von sich gibt, dann geht mir das Messer in der Tasche auf! Alle die meinen man sollte die Leute die 5 Stunden pro Woche spielen von denen die 50 Stunden pro woche spielen, abgrenzen, mittels Equip, haben ganz gewaltige Probleme. Einfachse Beispiel: Zwei Leute haben einen Vertrag mit einem Fitnesstudio. Beide zahlen 40 Euro/Monat! Der eine geht 2 mal die Woche trainieren, der andere 5 mal. Eurer Meinung nach sollte nun der, der weniger trainiert, nur die Hälfte der Trainingsgeräte benutzen dürfen weil er ja weniger trainiert?!?!?!
> Umgemünzt: Ich soll, weil ich nur 5 Stunden die Woche online bin, nur 60% eines Spiels sehen dürfen, während ein 24/7 Spieler (der genau das selbe Geld monatilch wie ich zahlt) 100% sehen darf?!?!? Echt nur noch krank!
> ...



du peilst es wohl nich^^... für 13&#8364; zahlst du nicht dass du direkt alles sehen kannst, sondern dafür das recht zu haben dir auf nem blizzard server nen NACKTEN CHAR erstellen zu dürfen, mehr nicht hahahaha

btw... ich zock keine 50stunden die woche, ich hab ne verdammt geile schweizer freundin und ich verdiene mein geld mit arbeiten nicht durch h4... in meiner freizeit gehe ich skifahren und koche sehr gerne und abends gehe ich verdammt gerne auf houseparties

wenn du ein game suchst, dass du bezahlst und PAM direkt alles in popo geschoben bekommst, ohne deinen finger krummen zu müssen.... dann weiss ich a) nicht welches game so ist und b) bist du bei wow definitiv am falschen game angekommen, weil man dort zeit investieren muss um etwas zu erreichen....

is wie wenn ich mir pokemon (rot/blau) aufn gameboy hole und mich aufreg warum ich nich von anfang an 150 volle pokebälle hab Oo....


----------



## Mikolomeus (5. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> is wie wenn ich mir pokemon (rot/blau) aufn gameboy hole und mich aufreg warum ich nich von anfang an 150 volle pokebälle hab Oo....



du sprichst mir aus der seele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und richtig geiler vergleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







LG

Raven


----------



## Bader1 (5. Februar 2010)

Warum hast du nur Fauldarm im 10er icc down und im 25er nur modermiene? Ich dachte alles ist so einfach tzzz


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (5. Februar 2010)

Bader schrieb:


> Warum hast du nur Fauldarm im 10er icc down und im 25er nur modermiene? Ich dachte alles ist so einfach tzzz



Man lese meine beiträge... du kritikmaschine^^

wirus teilenius unsus 6ius heileriusplätzerius undius sindus fastolus 20ichus heilerius.... 

btw fauldarm u modermiene sind pisseinfach.... also wenn man sie einige male gemacht hat... und im 25iger find ich sie sogar einfacher... nur so bei fauldarm muss ich garnichts machen, weil ich als tankheiler eingeteilt bin und bei unserer taktik muss ich den gesamten bossfight an einem fleck stehen und nur meinen tank heilen^^... ist zwar noch nicht gemacht, aber der bossfight wird für mich nicht gerade abwechslungsreich^^

hab den einen nich weil ich bei uns für ne healerrota sorge, und wenn ich mal keine dkps hab wieso soll ich dann nen boss legen, deswegen lass ich dann nen anderen meinen platz nehmen...^^....<---- das ist fortschrittliches denken^^

spass bin gut drauf wegen freitag! 

hab mich derzeit so eingeteilt dass ich erstmal die 4 ersten bosse gehe weil die für mich wichtige items droppen (kopf muha und trinket muhaha)... anschliessend kommen dann die andern beiden gammelgsichter dran^^....

btw hab die roben vom rat an, und der is deutlich schwerer als fauldarm und moderfresse^^


----------



## Bader1 (5. Februar 2010)

Ne rat stinkt und is langweilig bzw einfach.
Dann würd mich mal interessieren wie weit deine Gilde insgesamt ist...
Und ich bezweifle das sie Professor/Lanathel bzw sindragosa down haben und nach dir schafft ja heutzutage jeder Gimp alles.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (5. Februar 2010)

Bader schrieb:


> Ne rat stinkt und is langweilig bzw einfach.
> Dann würd mich mal interessieren wie weit deine Gilde insgesamt ist...
> Und ich bezweifle das sie Professor/Lanathel bzw sindragosa down haben und nach dir schafft ja heutzutage jeder Gimp alles.



Lassmas... 

wenn ich sag ich find viele bosse easy, dann find ichs so... mir voll egal was du darüber denkst....

und ja jeder gimp kann t10 bekommen... ja jeder kann sich 251 items kaufen... ja jeder kann sich epics farmen (um reppkosten zu bezahlen)

und dass du dich da beleidigt fühlst und versuchst mich hier niederzumachen indem du mir erzählen willst ich sei ein schlechter char... schwacher schachzug...
jeder der bc kennt bzw classic weiss dass ich 100% mit dieser aussage recht habe.... jeder kann alles bekommen.... jedenfalls viel einfacher als es früher war...

dein richtwert ist ein tatsächlicher witz genauso wie deine letzte aussage... in ganz wow gibt es genau... 5 schwere bosse (sindragosa/professor/königin/arthas und ich nehm yogg mal auch mit).... der rest is einfach nur der reinste witz


----------



## Rodulf (5. Februar 2010)

ich finde auch als Casual (als den ich mich sehe) ist es zu einfach an epische Ausrüstung zu kommen, Blizzard ist da mit WotLK einfach inflationär umgegangen und ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern wie ich mich vor einem Jahr durc hdie Heros gekämpft habe um endlich das richtige Teil looten zu können. Dann fing irgendwie der Schwachsinn mit den Marken an, kaum hat man sich dafür halbwegs ausgerüstet gibt es neue und man kann alles wieder wegschmeissen.

In den heros hat keiner mehr Bedarf auf den loot, da kann man auch in jeden Boss ne Marke reinlegen und 25g und fertig.

Was ich mir, angeregt durch diesen Thread auch wünschen würde, wären upgrades für bestimmte Gegenstände, die halt über den Beruf oder über Questreihen realisiert werden könnten.

Ich tanke Hero-Inis immernoch gern mit Donnerzorn (das kennen ja die wenigsten und ich bin stolz dasich mir das zusammenfarmen konnte auch wenn es in keinem Vergleich zu Classic-Zeiten steht).

Was ich persönlich nicht so gut finde ist, wenn T-Setteile nur bei Bossen droppen, ich farme Ruf für die Hydraxianer und bekomme seit gefühlten 1000 Runs einfach nicht die T1 Schuhe und den Helm.

Ich würde nicht davor zurückschrecken für gewisse Ausrüstungsteile auch viele Mats zu farmen so wie es in Classic noch gewesen ist.

Die Schwierigkeit der Raids in WotLK würde ic hpersönlich auch als moderat bezeichnen, als Casual komme ich halt oftmals auch nur in rnd-raids unter und da ist es auch egal ob ich skill habe und gutes Equip, wenn der Rest der Grp einfach nichts peilt oder lange braucht um Fehler zu beseitigen.

Ich habe noch nie einen Naxx25 clearrun gehabt, in Ulduar kenne ich die Bosse nur von der weekly, PDK habe ich das Glück gehabt von Gilden als Auffüller(tank) mitgenommen worden zu sein und das hat komischerweise immer geklappt. Icc habe ich erst einmal im 10er das Glück gehabt die ersten 3 Bosse zu legen, weil da LEute bei waren die das schon von ihrer Gilde kannten und es dann auch gut erklärt haben und mal keine schlechten DDs dabei waren. Leider mussten dann einige weg und Saufang durfte leben.

Auch wenn hier viele immer flamen, Casual ist nicht gleich Casual.

Fakt ist für einen Gelegenheitspieler ist es zwar viel zu leicht geworden an Equip zu kommen aber Raiden ist immernoch reines Glücksspiel und oft eine Geduldsprobe


----------



## Braamséry (5. Februar 2010)

Cuauhtemoc schrieb:


> das denken eines jeden menschens:
> 
> "früher war doch sowieso alles besser."
> 
> -->wir werden sehen, was blizz mit cata bringt, und ich denke es werden sich auch viele wieder wotlk zurückwünschen. (natürlich auch immernoch BC und classic).



Tippe ich auch. Aber warscheinlich nicht aus den gleichen Gründen.

Ich würde eher sagen, dass es sich viele wieder wünschen, weil die Cata noch mehr verhauen werden. Auch wenn es kaum noch möglich ist. Aber Blizzard schafft das unmögliche meistens. Auch wenn es selten positiv ist.


----------



## Maximolider (6. Februar 2010)

naja,warten wir halt ab....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber ganz ehrlich,das mit den marken ist garnicht soooo schlimm im moment.wie soll man nach einer pause sonnst wieder anschluss finden oder jemanden nachequippen?nach naxx oder ulduar geht doch niemand mehr,also was tun ohne die ganzen marken?
und im vergleich zu den sets die danach kommen ist das markengear so gut auchwieder nicht,ausserdem hilft das ganze zeug nix wenn man so garkeinen plan hat,nur vom vorzeigen der items fallen die bosse ind pdok oder icc nicht um,deswegen bleibt dochmal locker,es werden doch nur die vorraussetzungen geschaffen,zumindest am ebdcontent schnuppern zu dürfen.clearen ist anders....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dadurch das ich zwar genug zeit habe zu spielen,aber oft nicht zu den gängigen raidzeiten hänge ich immer 1-1,5 innis hinter dem aktuellem content,ist doch prima so,da ist ne menge luft für leute,die oft raiden.ich kann durch die marken wenigstens mit nach pdk,ohne dieses system würde ich noch in ulduar hängen,und irgendwann wird es ja doch langweilig.

deswegen wünsche ich mir wirklich knackige raids mit ansteigendem schwierigkeitsgrad,aber auch die möglichkeit,nach einer gewissen zeit sein equip über marken verbessern zu können wenn einfach nix droppt oder der abstand zu groß wird.
dann ist auch allen geholfen,fast wie im moment...ausser natürlich denjenigen die weiter der meinung sind,das das alles auchnur echte raider mit viel zeit verdient haben,da wird mir immer ganz schlecht,das ist aber auch eine andere disskussion...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in diesem sinne,

lassen wir uns überraschen und freuen uns auf cata,

max


----------



## Marvin B. (7. Februar 2010)

Mein naiver Wunsch für Cata.

Ne Menge 5er Instanzen, in der es nur blaue Items gibt. Auch in der Heroischen Version. Von mir aus Rezepte für ein zwei Epische Gegenstände. 
Es können auch marken droppen, aber für die marken gibt es dann auch eben nur blaue Sachen. Von mir aus auch nen Set wie zu Classiczeiten das T0.

In den Raids droppen dann Epische sachen. 
Dabei sollte es Bosse wie Onyxia geben, sprich rein gehen und umhauen, und richtig schöne komplizierte Raidinstanzen. 
Die so anspruchsvoll sind, dass man lieber mit der Gilde raiden geht, statt sich mit randoms rumzuschlagen. Gerne auch komplizierte und anspruchsvolle Vorquetst für die Raidinstanzen like Onyxia von damals. 

Ich finde nicht, dass jeder mit wirklich guten Equipment rumlaufen sollte. Das sollte nur den aktiven und guten Gilden/raidern zur Verfügung stehen. So bekomme ich auch mehr motivation für Raids... jetzt denk ich mir, gehst halt nen paar randoms und dann kann ich mir das Tset auch kaufen.

Also ne mischung auf Classic und BC. Die Raids nur noch nen ticken anspruchsvoller. Ich will tränen für Repkosten sehen, ich will mich über den ersten Boss Kill in Instanzen freuen.


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (7. Februar 2010)

> Tippe ich auch. Aber warscheinlich nicht aus den gleichen Gründen.
> 
> Ich würde eher sagen, dass es sich viele wieder wünschen, weil die Cata noch mehr verhauen werden. Auch wenn es kaum noch möglich ist. Aber Blizzard schafft das unmögliche meistens. Auch wenn es selten positiv ist.




-->stimmt auch wieder.


----------



## Maximolider (8. Februar 2010)

@marvin

genau das wird es wohl nichtmehr geben,dann müsste blizz seine politik komplett ändern,nach den bisherigen aussagen also wohl eher nicht an zu nehmen.
nichts dagegen das es in heros blaue sachen gibt und man sich vieleicht ein paar teile über die berufe craften kann,aber raidcontent nur für leute die viel zeit investieren und nur mit der gilde gehen(also wieder richtung hardcoreraiden) werden sie nicht machen,und das ist meiner meinung nach auch gut so.
klappt doch jetzt auch,icc mit allen flügeln für die vielraider,pdk für die,die weniger oft raiden.so wird es hoffentlich bleiben.

in diesem sinne,

max


----------



## XRayFanatic (8. Februar 2010)

Noch ein paar Monate warten und man wird es wissen, bis dahin WAYNE


----------



## Maximolider (8. Februar 2010)

XRayFanatic schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Monate warten und man wird es wissen, bis dahin WAYNE




Richtig.....nur dann können wir auch alle foren abschalten und brauchen über garnix mehr zu disskutieren,wenn alles wayne ist...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oder man schreibt einfach nicht in threads,die einen nicht interessieren....so wayne kann es also dann dochnicht sein...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in diesem sinne,

max


----------



## Ciferdius (8. Februar 2010)

Juupy schrieb:


> Hi @all
> 
> also wenn ich lese was schon wieder Skelettor von sich gibt, dann geht mir das Messer in der Tasche auf! Alle die meinen man sollte die Leute die 5 Stunden pro Woche spielen von denen die 50 Stunden pro woche spielen, abgrenzen, mittels Equip, haben ganz gewaltige Probleme. Einfachse Beispiel: Zwei Leute haben einen Vertrag mit einem Fitnesstudio. Beide zahlen 40 Euro/Monat! Der eine geht 2 mal die Woche trainieren, der andere 5 mal. Eurer Meinung nach sollte nun der, der weniger trainiert, nur die Hälfte der Trainingsgeräte benutzen dürfen weil er ja weniger trainiert?!?!?!
> Umgemünzt: Ich soll, weil ich nur 5 Stunden die Woche online bin, nur 60% eines Spiels sehen dürfen, während ein 24/7 Spieler (der genau das selbe Geld monatilch wie ich zahlt) 100% sehen darf?!?!? Echt nur noch krank!
> ...



Hmm...ich finde, der Vergleich hinkt aber mal gewaltig =)
Denn, du vergleichst leistung mit bereitstellung.
Wenn du beides vergleichen möchtes dann bitte so.
Studio 15 Euro im Monat 	WoW 13 Euro im Monat
Studio 1-2 die woche oder 7x die woche 	WoW 1-2 Stunden am Abend oder 24/7 die Woche
1-2 = fit 	7x = Herkules 	WoW 1-2 = Realife und normale chars haben vll 2-3 raids gesehen 	24/7 Full episch, alles clear

Soll heissen, eigendlich müsste dein Vergleich heissen
wenn ich nur 1-2 die woche in nem fitnestudio gehe, dann will ich aber genau den selben Körper bekommen wie einer der 7 tage die woche geht, obwohl der mehr dafür tut.
UND
Warum kann ich an meinem ersten Tag ned auch schon 50KG gewichte heben wie der, der schon nen Monat dabei ist ? *mimimi*

Ich denke du verstehst was ich mein.
Und ja ich bin auch nen Casual, und ja, ich will BC Modus wieder haben, ned den BC Sci-Fi, aber den schwierigkeitsgrad.
Lieber seh ich 1-2 Raid Contents nicht, aber dafür werden ALLE gleich gut gefordert.
Sunwell WAR zb nur was für Highend Gilden. So einfach is das.
Und ja, ich hab SW noch ned gesehen, stört mich auch nicht wirklich.

MfG
Cifer


----------



## theIGamer (21. Februar 2010)

ich will einfach meinen char equippen und den kompletten content sehen...also blizz, pls back 2 Naxx-Niveau!


----------



## Haramann (21. Februar 2010)

Haha Andruis noob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vonwegen 19.2 Beta Start xDDDDD


----------



## Sicktongue (23. Februar 2010)

Andruis ist halt wieder einer von diesen Dummschwätzern die nach Aufmerksamkeit lechtzen!
Schafft euch mal 'ne Freundin an, die gibt euch schon Aufmerksamkeit, dann musst auch ned scheisse labern und rum posen *gg*


----------



## simony (23. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Lassmas...
> 
> wenn ich sag ich find viele bosse easy, dann find ichs so... mir voll egal was du darüber denkst....
> 
> ...



Not.

Edit: Genau hier liegt dein Denkfehler, du behauptest das jeder Gimp t10 haben kann und sich 251 Items kaufen kann. Na und? ICC 25er ist 264er Gear und somit kannst du auch erkennen wer dort tätig. Guck dir doch einfach nur Archievs von Leuten an, DANN kannst du beurteilen ob sie Erfahrungen haben oder nicht.
Nach Gear abstempeln kann jeder...


----------



## Brokulus (23. Februar 2010)

Andurius schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir spielt Cata Alpha und der hat mir gesagt es wird wieder ähnlich wie BC.
> Es wird am Anfang Inis geben die man auch als "Casual" Gamer schafft, wie damals Karazhan/Gruul/Maggi und auch noch mit den besseren SSC und TE, aber dann war Schluss. So wird es auch da wieder werden.
> Eigentlich darf ichs ja net sagen aber HdZ5 wird der Krieg der Ahnen und die Beta startet am 19.2.2010
> 
> ...



Naja, fast....


----------



## Selidia (23. Februar 2010)

Marvin schrieb:


> Mein naiver Wunsch für Cata.
> 
> Ne Menge 5er Instanzen, in der es nur blaue Items gibt. Auch in der Heroischen Version. Von mir aus Rezepte für ein zwei Epische Gegenstände.
> Es können auch marken droppen, aber für die marken gibt es dann auch eben nur blaue Sachen. Von mir aus auch nen Set wie zu Classiczeiten das T0.
> ...




Wieder jemand der seine "Erfolge" in WoW "erarbeiten" will.. Es gibt Leute die auch noch andere Hobbys haben und nicht stundenlang in WoW gammeln wollen.. 

Und außerdem wo ist das Problem? Man bekommt für die Marken nur die schlechteste Variante des T9-Sets.. die besseren Versionen kannst du dir "erarbeiten".. damit kannst du dann in Dalaran posen und dich von den Normalis abheben..

Zudem waren die Vorquests für Onyxia und co. nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll, sondern einfach nur zeitaufwendig..


----------



## Braamséry (23. Februar 2010)

simony schrieb:


> Not.
> 
> Edit: Genau hier liegt dein Denkfehler, du behauptest das jeder Gimp t10 haben kann und sich 251 Items kaufen kann. Na und? ICC 25er ist 264er Gear und somit kannst du auch erkennen wer dort tätig. Guck dir doch einfach nur Archievs von Leuten an, DANN kannst du beurteilen ob sie Erfahrungen haben oder nicht.
> Nach Gear abstempeln kann jeder...



Das viele keine 25er in den fortgeschrittenenm Contetn raiden liegt daran, dass sie keine Gilde haben die 25er raidet und die Random Raids nicht alles schaffen. Wenn es mehr Gilden für 25er Raids geben würde, würde es auch mehr mit 264er Items geben.


----------



## Nexilein (23. Februar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Das viele keine 25er in den fortgeschrittenenm Contetn raiden liegt daran, dass sie keine Gilde haben die 25er raidet und die Random Raids nicht alles schaffen. Wenn es mehr Gilden für 25er Raids geben würde, würde es auch mehr mit 264er Items geben.



Ich glaube es liegt eher daran, das Blizzard es bisher nicht geschafft hat 10er und 25er ordentlich auszutarrieren. Der 10er ist eben die herausforderndere und spaßigere Variante, wärend man den 25er mal macht um es gesehen zu haben.


----------



## Shadria (24. Februar 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Ich glaube es liegt eher daran, das Blizzard es bisher nicht geschafft hat 10er und 25er ordentlich auszutarrieren. Der 10er ist eben die herausforderndere und spaßigere Variante, wärend man den 25er mal macht um es gesehen zu haben.


Hmm.... also was "spaßiger" ist, ist ja sehr subjektiv.... kann für jeden anders sein, aber: der 10er-Raidcontent ist definitiv leichter als der 25er! Wenn ich bei uns auf dem Server - sagen wir mal die Top-20-Raidgilden - angucke, dann sind alle im 10er Content weiter als im 25er. Ist auch meine persönliche Erfahrung das 10er leichter ist.

@ Topic: ob und wann nun die Beta startet... wie der Content wird... ich mach mir da noch keine grossen Gedanken drüber. Sicherlich kann man jetzt schon drüber diskutieren, aber 1. kommt es anders und 2. als man denkt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ja, der Spruch ist absichtlich so geschrieben *g*)

Bis unser Raid den ollen Lichking im 25er Hard down hat, dauert es sicher noch ein bißchen *g*.... und vor Cata steht auch noch Patch 3.3.3 mit bißchen zusätzlichen Content ins Haus. Von daher eilt es mir persönlich nicht soooooo mit Cata... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## markbergs93 (24. Februar 2010)

wille=healstat in cata 
hm und was ist mit schamis und palas?


----------



## Illian1887 (24. Februar 2010)

Andurius schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ein Freund von mit spielt Alpha und die läuft schon einiges länger als 12.1., aber Blizz konnte es ja recht schön verstecken, Friends und Falily (und Top Gilden) Alpha halt
> Und ihr könnt den Cata Release vom 17.9., welcher auch im Börsen-Jahresbericht von Blizz steht, glauben.




Keine Topgilde durfte an der FaF Alpha mitmachen!


----------



## Klos1 (24. Februar 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Wieder jemand der seine "Erfolge" in WoW "erarbeiten" will.. Es gibt Leute die auch noch andere Hobbys haben und nicht stundenlang in WoW gammeln wollen..
> 
> Und außerdem wo ist das Problem? Man bekommt für die Marken nur die schlechteste Variante des T9-Sets.. die besseren Versionen kannst du dir "erarbeiten".. damit kannst du dann in Dalaran posen und dich von den Normalis abheben..
> 
> Zudem waren die Vorquests für Onyxia und co. nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll, sondern einfach nur zeitaufwendig..



Sein Problem ist, daß er sich dann nicht mehr mit Items profilieren kann. Es reicht halt nicht, wenn die anderen lila haben und er lila, daß aber etwas besser ist. Er muss lila haben und die anderen blau, damit er sich auch richtig gut fühlen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was die Vorquests angeht, stimme ich zu. Die waren einfach nur künstliche Streckung des Contents, fast so nervig, wie das ewige Gefarme früher, für irgendwelche Resis.
Total für den Hugo.


----------



## spielbergklon (25. Februar 2010)

wie sie alle an CATA vorab nörgeln und den jetzigen content zu leicht finden......

ich erinnere mich noch gut an classic... da durfte ich nicht mitraiden, weil ich nicht stundenlang resirüssi vorab farmen wollte/konnte...


JEDER, der heute am schwierigkeitsgrad rummeckert, hat sich daran gewöhnt lila equip als ego-push zu benutzen. leuten, die keine zeit haben stundenlang stupide zu farmen vorm raiden oder gar 4-5 stunden 2mal die woche raiden können, gönnt man erfolgsmomente nicht.


länge und schwierigkeitsgrad der dungeons und raids ist momentan ideal. man muss weder einen ganzen abend verplanen, noch sind die meisten bosse unüberwindbare ziele.


und bevor man "casual-lastig" blabla wäähwäää in den mund nimmt, sollte man doch bitte erstmal den lichking hc erfolg nachweisen...


möchtegern pros würden mich wohl als casual betiteln - obwohl ich seit vanilla dabei bin - daher kann ich sagen, dass casuals zu 100% NICHT alles in den werten arsch geschoben bekommen, sondern sehr wohl zeit und aufwand aufbringen müssen!


----------



## Tschambalaia (25. Februar 2010)

simony schrieb:


> Not.
> 
> Edit: Genau hier liegt dein Denkfehler, du behauptest das jeder Gimp t10 haben kann und sich 251 Items kaufen kann. Na und? ICC 25er ist 264er Gear und somit kannst du auch erkennen wer dort tätig. Guck dir doch einfach nur Archievs von Leuten an, DANN kannst du beurteilen ob sie Erfahrungen haben oder nicht.
> Nach Gear abstempeln kann jeder...



Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Wenn du mich in meinem equip sehen würdest, wüsstest du, welche Bosse ich gelegt habe. UNd das ganz einfach deshalb, weil was ich trage aussieht wie das t10.5 vom Krieger, ich jedoch DK bin.


----------



## Hochmuetz (27. Februar 2010)

Ich habe mir nun nicht alle Beiträge hier durch gelesen, muss aber sagen, dass hier viele Leute Jaulen.

Ihr sagt, alles ist so leicht und bla.

1. Nicht alle sind Stunden vorm PC und ziehen sich WoW rein.

2. Das System so wie es ist finde ich Klasse, außer mit den T Marke, die sollte man echt nur in Raids bekommen.

Naja was meiner Meinung nach schlimm ist, das viele im TS unruhig sind, aber dazu gibt es ja schon TS3 wo man es unterdrücken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also wenn ihr sagt das es leicht ist, solltet ihr erstmal alle Hardmodes machen und dann jaulen....

Blizz hat doch auch schon gesagt, dass das Spiel auch für Einsteiger einfach sein soll.. Warum sollte sich das ändern ?


----------



## Schustrij (5. März 2010)

Andurius schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir spielt Cata Alpha und der hat mir gesagt es wird wieder ähnlich wie BC.
> Es wird am Anfang Inis geben die man auch als "Casual" Gamer schafft, wie damals Karazhan/Gruul/Maggi und auch noch mit den besseren SSC und TE, aber dann war Schluss. So wird es auch da wieder werden.
> Eigentlich darf ichs ja net sagen aber HdZ5 wird der Krieg der Ahnen und die Beta startet am 19.2.2010
> 
> ...



hmm wir haben es jetzt MÄRZ und immer noch keine Beta von Cataclysm ! Also wolltest du dich nur wichtig machen ! GZ hast du geschafft und jetzt such dir Freunde !


----------



## Bellthane (5. März 2010)

Also ich finde das jetzige System mit den Hardmodes alle mal besser, als das damalige System in BC oder Classic. Ich verstehe schon, dass viele Leute es zurückwünschen, aber meiner Meinung nach ist es gegen die neue Politik von Blizzard.

Ich habe zwar zu BC Zeiten auch viel geraidet und bereue das jetzt auch. Ich bin ehrlich gesagt richtig froh, dass man bald mit Casuals auch ICC clearen kann. So haben einfach alle Spieler etwas von der Instanz. Für die Leute dies halt etwas schwerer wollen und es auch zeigen wollen, gibt es doch eh den Hardmode. Dort droppt auch besseres Gear, als ihm normalen.

Wegen dem Gear und Skill: Es wird wohl nie ein System geben, dass die Spieler komplett fair bewertet, es gab auch schon zu BC Zeiten T6 Spieler die es einfach absolut gar nicht drauf hatten, zudem sollte man nicht vergessen, dass man sich in BC, als die Insel eingeführt wurde, T5 Gear beim Händler für Marken kaufen konnte. Ist im Grunde kein Unterschied zu heute. Ich finde es auch gut, dass man die T-Sets über Marken holen kann, was mich dabei jedoch stört, ist die Tatsache, dass man relativ wenig Marken braucht, um ein volles T9 zu holen. Die Anforderung sollte definitiv nach oben geschraubt werden. Damals kostete das billigste Teil 150 Marken.

Ich hoffe auch, dass es nicht mehr so viele Instanzen, wie die 3 neuen oder PDC geben wird. Ich meine damals gab es zwar auch die eine auf der Insel, aber die war irrsinnig schwer und viele besuchten sie nicht. So bekommt jeder, wirklich gutes Gear über lächerliche Heroinstanzen.


----------



## WeizenGodd (5. März 2010)

Denkt doch mal drüber nach bevor ihr was schreibt... wie viele Leute haben denn in Ulduar Yogg Saron gelegt als der content AKTUELL war??? natürlich ist der content easy wenn man es jetzt mit 251er Items durch rockt, aber das sind die Todesminen mit lvl 60 auch.

Die hero innis waren auch nach Schwierigkeit gestaffelt, bzw sind es noch, nur fällt das eben keinem mehr auf weil es "alter content" ist. Wo alle frisch 80 waren fanden alle HDB schwer und andere Innis. 

Wer von denen die hier rum meckern hat denn schon Arthas im 10er oder 25er gelegt? findet ihr das ist freeloot? Wer hat denn die Raids schon auf hero auch nur ansatzweise durch, bzw kommt überhaupt schon rein?

Die meisten die hier meckern, meckern darüber dass "vergangener" Content zu einfach ist, aber am aktuellen kippen sie am Trash, macht das irgendwie sinn???

Ich finde wotlk cool, auch wenn es natürlich Schwächen hat, aber was im Leben hat den keine Schwächen oder Mängel und ist perfekt? Nichts und niemand. Aber es wird dran gearbeitet. Und bei 12 Mio Nutzern kann man es nicht allen Recht machen. Und in Foren schreiben eh meist die die zu meckern haben, diejenigen welche zufrieden sind, spielen in Ruhe vor sich hin und wissen garnix von dem gemecker oder halten es für dumm ^^


Und Items gegen Marken: ist doch top, fairer gehts nicht. Nur sollten sie die high end marken aus der daily hero weg machen und nur im aktuellen Contet dropen lassen, denke dann ist auch das Equip halbwegs dem skill bzw der Erfahrung angepasst


----------



## Steffmagius (5. März 2010)

Also ich sage mal es kurz und knapp, klar es mögen jetzt die mimis wieder gleich nach mein Kommentar kommen. Punkt eins noch iss keine Beta draussen. Punkt 2 mann kann es niemanden 100% rechtmachen Spieler der Horde meckern das die Fraktion Allianz die Worgen bekommt und die Horde Gobblins .. Denn geht es weiter mit dem LVL systehm ect ect ect.. Leute lasst euch doch einfach überraschen es wird noch viel überarbeitet  und auch viel umgebaut .. 

Wie währe es anstatt meckern vieleicht mal ein paar nützliche vorschläge schreiben und zu Blizzard senden...
Ich denk mir mal das nicht nur Americanische Spieler das letze Wort haben was hier abgehen soll es heist ja nicht um sonst World of Warcraft..

So das wars mal von mir ..

Und des weiteren wünsche ich euch viele erfolge und weiter hin Spass am Spiel...


----------



## Crystania (10. März 2010)

Schustrij schrieb:


> hmm wir haben es jetzt MÄRZ und immer noch keine Beta von Cataclysm ! Also wolltest du dich nur wichtig machen ! GZ hast du geschafft und jetzt such dir Freunde !



Er hat doch Freunde und das sogar bei For the Horde.. die angeblich drittbeste Gilde der Welt. Naja Träume soll man halt wahren. 

--

Denke, sie werden wieder was zum Einstieg reintun, dann was anspruchsvolles, dann was zum Gear aufholen und dann den Endcontent :-) Naa kam euch das bekannt vor? :-)

Ach ja und meine heutige gute Nachricht: Lästert und flamed nich so viel rum.. ist ja lächerlich.


----------



## ToxicAvenger (11. März 2010)

Schustrij schrieb:


> hmm wir haben es jetzt MÄRZ und immer noch keine Beta von Cataclysm ! Also wolltest du dich nur wichtig machen ! GZ hast du geschafft und jetzt such dir Freunde !




Also ich hab Cata jetzt zweimal durchgespielt....Ich mach aber lieber in Lotrien weiter....


----------



## JustxShoot (11. März 2010)

Venoron schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass der Raidcontent wieder etwas anspruchsvoller wird so ungefähr wie in BC zeiten.



Wer das noch glaubt dem ist doch wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## Nataku (11. März 2010)

JustxShoot schrieb:


> Wer das noch glaubt dem ist doch wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen.



Wenns wirklich so anspruchslos ist, dann zeig bitte mal deinen Arthi 25er HM Kill. Oh, haste nicht? Na denn, ich begnüge mich auch mit Arthi 10er HM...

Seltsam, dass man von den großen Raidgilden nie irgendwelche Flames hört, dass der Content zu leicht wäre, nur von denen, die denen hinterherrennen und sich deren Firstkillvideos ansehn, aber selber nie im gleichen Patch vor dem gleichen Boss standen


----------



## szene333 (11. März 2010)

Nataku schrieb:


> Wenns wirklich so anspruchslos ist, dann zeig bitte mal deinen Arthi 25er HM Kill. Oh, haste nicht? Na denn, ich begnüge mich auch mit Arthi 10er HM...
> 
> Seltsam, dass man von den großen Raidgilden nie irgendwelche Flames hört, dass der Content zu leicht wäre, nur von denen, die denen hinterherrennen und sich deren Firstkillvideos ansehn, aber selber nie im gleichen Patch vor dem gleichen Boss standen




Ich hab ein Interview mit Kungen, einem von For the Horde und noch einen 3. von einer Topgilde gelesen (während der Blizzcom geführt). Solltest Du vielleicht auch mal tun, bevor Du hier so ein Mist postest. Es gibt auch noch andere interessante Seiten/Zeitschriften außer buffed.de. 

Und hört endlich mal alle auf, den HM-Joker zu ziehen. Das nervt ein wenig, weil schwaches Argument.


----------



## Freakypriest (11. März 2010)

szene333 schrieb:


> Und hört endlich mal alle auf, den HM-Joker zu ziehen. Das nervt ein wenig, weil schwaches Argument.



Ähm aber genau das ist es worum es doch geht, Hardmodes sind der ersatz zu dem vorhergegangen (schweren) Raids. Jeder kann zwar alle Bosse legen aber Hardmodes machen ist so ziehmlich die selben gilden die zu BC in Sunnwell standen.
(Zumindest in der 25ger variante)


----------



## szene333 (11. März 2010)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Ähm aber genau das ist es worum es doch geht, Hardmodes sind der ersatz zu dem vorhergegangen (schweren) Raids. Jeder kann zwar alle Bosse legen aber Hardmodes machen ist so ziehmlich die selben gilden die zu BC in Sunnwell standen.
> (Zumindest in der 25ger variante)




Und genau das ist der Knackpunkt, wo es halt 2 verschiedenen Meinungen gibt. Einmal Deine gerade beschriebene und dann eben meine, dass jemand, der die Ini im Normal durch hat, der HM nichts wesentlich neues bietet. Die Bosse haben halt mehr HP und die ein oder andere Fähigkeit mehr. Wenn Du mich fragst, dann ist das nicht besonders erstrebenswert. Aber naja, wurde ja schon oft genug durchdiskutiet.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (11. März 2010)

Huhu...

wollt nur au meinen senf dazugeben: Ehrlich gesagt is letztendich das Markensystem wie es wird egal... Letztlich wird es trotzdem noch diejenigen geben, die 1 mal die Woche spielen und sich aufregen weil ihr equip nicht der der raidspieler entspricht (-> dann wird das contentgeflame wieder kommen)...

Marken hin- oder her, die viel/raid spieler werden sich dennoch von den anderen casuals abheben....

Solange Leute keine Zeit für ihren Char investieren, werden neue Contents oder Marken auch nix bringen... egal wie einfach die marken erhältlich sein werden...

Schliesslich entscheiden die Marken nicht wie gut der eigene Char equipped wird, sondern das eigene engagement.... investierst du viel zeit in cata, wird dein char imba, investierst du wenig, wirst du warscheindlich ne situation wie heute finden...


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (11. März 2010)

@Zitat333

Content = neue inni

beispiel PDK: PDK10/PDOK10; PDK25/PDOK25; PDC/PDCHc .... alles in der gleichen Arena, quasi 6 innies/raids am gleichen ort...billig... meiner meinung nach hat das mit Content nix zutun, sondern das sind aufgewärmte Spaghetti von vorgestern... genauso Naxx/Ony...und von t7 oder t9 reden wir nicht, das war echt erbärmlich...


----------



## Freelancer (11. März 2010)

spielbergklon schrieb:


> JEDER, der heute am schwierigkeitsgrad rummeckert, hat sich daran gewöhnt lila equip als ego-push zu benutzen. leuten, die keine zeit haben stundenlang stupide zu farmen vorm raiden oder gar 4-5 stunden 2mal die woche raiden können, gönnt man erfolgsmomente nicht.



Wo muss man noch stundenlang für Raids Farmen die zeiten sind schon lange vorbei ^^

Ich hab seit ca 3 Monaten nicht einmal irgendwas für die Raids gefarmt und ich bin einer der faulsten wow Spieler was Farmen angeht

Ich hab mittlerweile 4 80er die alle endcontent gehen können (icc)

Ich finde wow verkommt für Vielspieler immer mehr zu Twink wow den Main holt man doch nur noch zu raids raus den was will man mit dem auch noch machen selbst die tägliche ist so was von öde geworden das sie mir keinen Spaß mehr machen obwohl mir eigentlich die marken fehlen 

wöchentliche ist auch öde wie Sau bei uns ist es seit 4 Wochen gefühlte 2 Monate immer wieder Flammenlevi oder Klingenschuppe ganz große Kino

hab nur 2 mal t10 aber ich verkaufe lieber urtümliches saronit als die marken zu behalten das zeug brauch ich eh nicht und mein epics die ich sonst habe sind eh besser als das Marken t10 95 Marken hab ich in der Reserve falls ich den mal wieder ein Token bekomme 

Der 5% Bonus hat mir die letzte Lust genommen wow zu spielen nichts dagegen das jeder alles sehen kann aber doch bitte nicht schon wieder das Spiel zerstören und das über ein halbes Jahr vor dem addon 

Und ich frag mich eh was alle in icc wollen wenn sie teilweise nicht mal wissen was in den anderen Instanzen so geht Algalon haben bei uns genau 4 Gilden im 25er gesehen von über 60 Gilden warum nicht erst da ein buff bevor es icc einen gibt aber die gelegenheits spieler wollen ja auch alle mit t10 rumlaufen wofür sie mal garnichts geleistet haben außer low 5er Instanzen oder die lachhafte weekly 

Ich sehe schon mit cata haben alle den Lichking down aber viele haben nicht mal die Hälfte der anderen wotlk Instanzen gesehen wenn man Random fragt wer den Flammenlevi Malygos usw nicht kennt kommen heute immer noch 5 x in den chat aber die ersten 4 Bosse haben sie icc schon gelegt das kann doch so nicht richtig sein oder?


Und wer halt keine Lust oder Zeit hat wow ganz zu spielen sollte sich mit dem zufrieden geben was er so schafft den Raidgilden die nun mal ein großen teil der wow community ausmachen erarbeiten sich ihr weiter kommen auch in kleine schritten 

Und ich hab auch keine Lust wenn ich mal mit Twinks random gehe mit Leuten zusammen zu spielen die nicht mal wissen wie sie ihren char ausrüsten und Skillen müssen oder nicht mal wissen wie viel Zaubermacht sie haben 

Was mir da schon für vögel untergekommen sind in wotlk ist nicht mehr schön wer sich nicht mit wow beschäftigen will oder auch die zeit nicht investieren will die man für ein Rollenspiel nun mal braucht der sollte doch bitte Browsergames spielen Danke

Ich wünsche mir wieder Zugangsquest für die Instanzen so wie es bei bc war dort wurden sie zwar auch nach und nach abgeschafft aber das war noch erträglich aber das mit icc ist ein Frechheit von blizz ist halt meine Meinung

Wenn wer meint ich sollte besser aufhören dem sag ich gleich es wird der Tag kommen ich schaue mir das nächste addon noch an und wenn es wieder so ein Reinfall wird wie wotlk war es das für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nein ich bin nicht arbeitslos hab auch Freunde Rl usw. und das sehr wahrscheinlich mehr als viele andere hier und da ich älter bin brauch ich halt am we keine Party mehr da setze ich mich lieber mit einem Bier und ein paar Snacks am we vor den Pc den Party usw. hatte ich genug in meinem Leben so langsam geht es über in den Lebensabend da wird man halt ruhiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quik'Silver (11. März 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> @Zitat333
> 
> Content = neue inni
> 
> beispiel PDK: PDK10/PDOK10; PDK25/PDOK25; PDC/PDCHc .... alles in der gleichen Arena, quasi 6 innies/raids am gleichen ort...billig... meiner meinung nach hat das mit Content nix zutun, sondern das sind aufgewärmte Spaghetti von vorgestern... genauso Naxx/Ony...und von t7 oder t9 reden wir nicht, das war echt erbärmlich...



Content = Gesamter Inhalt, aber definiert auf den Inhalt des Maximallevels, also den, der angegangen wird.
Mit Pdk usw. hat Blizzard nichts Schlechtes gemacht, nun gut, es war vielleicht vieles etwas lieblos, aber du hast Encounter auf einer guten Basis bekommen, und es war für jeden eigentlich etwas dabei. Und zudem ist es berechtigt von Blizzard, dass sie Naxxramas wieder eingeführt haben, denn du hast sicher nicht (und geschätzte 95% der WoW-Spieler zu Classiczeiten) einmal einen Bruchteil der Bosse in Naxxramas zu Classic-Zeiten gelegt. Und es gab auch Wünsche der Community an Blizzard, den alten Content aufzuwerten...


----------



## el-boom (11. März 2010)

wartets doch einfach ab, ieiner meinung nach eifern lohnt nicht vorallem, wenn ihr dann nachm Release gnadenlos enttäuscht von den Raids seid


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (11. März 2010)

quik schrieb:


> Content = Gesamter Inhalt, aber definiert auf den Inhalt des Maximallevels, also den, der angegangen wird.
> Mit Pdk usw. hat Blizzard nichts Schlechtes gemacht, nun gut, es war vielleicht vieles etwas lieblos, aber du hast Encounter auf einer guten Basis bekommen, und es war für jeden eigentlich etwas dabei. Und zudem ist es berechtigt von Blizzard, dass sie Naxxramas wieder eingeführt haben, denn du hast sicher nicht (und geschätzte 95% der WoW-Spieler zu Classiczeiten) einmal einen Bruchteil der Bosse in Naxxramas zu Classic-Zeiten gelegt. Und es gab auch Wünsche der Community an Blizzard, den alten Content aufzuwerten...



Du das war jetz keine Kritik gegen "Mehrzweckinnies".... so war das nicht gemeint... aber wie du schon gesagt hast... lieblos... ich kam mir zu pdc/pdk zeiten wie n wolf vor dem n fetzen fleisch vorgeworfen wird... also seitens blizzard
und innies wie vio / pdc hoff ich nichmehr erleben zu müssen... 
ich weiss dass Naxx/Ony im prinzip eastereggs waren... 

ich will mal darstellen was ich meine... 

Strat <60: Absoluter Bewegungsfreiraum in der Instanz, man kann sich aussuchen welche Bosse man machen will oder nicht... Drops waren auch angemessen und schwierigkeit auch (ich meine wo bekommt man in ner heutigen inni noch nen debuff der 10 minuten hält?... und 100% heilung verbietet... also in ner normalen inni jedenfalls)
Strat heute: Eine Röhreninstanz... (röhre im sinne von: an einer seite reinlaufen, bei der anderen seite rauslaufen, optionen nada)

Oder man sehe Düstermond, oder Scholo.... das waren so schöne instanzen, die man nicht eben in 15 minuten gecleared hat... 

Naja dieses Röhrenprinzip hat halt dann mit BC angefangen und heute gibts halt nurnoch Röhreninnies....bei der man quasi bei der einen seite reinlauft um bei der anderen seite samt freeloot rausgekakt wird...


----------



## hawayboy8 (11. März 2010)

ich hoffe hdz5 (fals dies der krieg der ahnen werden soll) ist ein raid, und nicht blos eine 5 man ini, aber ich glaube leider nicht das sie sowas bringen werden, schlieslich soll ja deathwing der endboss des addons werden. naja, dann soll die schlacht wenigstens richtig schön schwer werden, schließlich gehts in der schlacht um das gesamte schicksal von azeroth


----------



## Saberclaw (11. März 2010)

Ich persönlich finde, dass ein T-set-system, so wie in ICC, optimal is. Casuals können im 10er oder auch im 25er Marken sammeln und sich so eine Basis schaffen. Wer weiter will braucht eben die Badges (und Achtung das is wichtig) zum UPGRADEN. 
Nicht wie in PDk, wo man gefühlte 1000 Makren brauchte nur um aus seiner Trophy was zu machen o.O

Ich würde mir aber wünschen, dass dieses 10er und 25er versionsgetue in den raids aufhört. Entweder, oder.

Es is einfach ein besseres feeling, wenn man weiß, dass der Boss nur im 25er zu machen is. Hardmodes, gerne, aber ich kanns net leiden, wenn man Arthas oder Deathwing im 10er umkloppt und dann nochmal im 25er. Das hat nix episches mehr.

Also:
T-sets für Marken und Badges zum Upgraden, absolut top!
Keine verschiedenen Versionen von Raids. Siehe BC.

Das wär optimal aus meiner Sicht


----------



## Gorgor (11. März 2010)

egal welcher threat aber iwie wird jedes mal über casuals hergezogen,
aber was mich eher interessieren würde wär, was die ersten raids sein werden, ob man vielleicht einen alten neu gestaltet oder so


----------



## BlackFlyDevil (11. März 2010)

hey zusammen,

lasst euch überraschen =D 

Das geredet über Raiden is doch eigentlich latte oda? ich meine Blizz macht die boss am anfang schwer und den heulen paar leute rum " nö der boss is zu schwer mimimi hier und mimimimi da " und schon werden die boss leichter gemacht ich finde sowas muss doch ned sein....

den muss man sich halt mal zusammen reisen und mühe geben, auf dem sever wo ich spiele sind viele die können ned mal ihr char spielen aba laufen fett mit t9 / T10 rum, und das alles wegen den merken, ich würde es ehrlich gesagt besser finden das man sich T-teile ned mehr druch marken holen kann, man sollte schon dafür WAS TUN/ LEITUNG BRINGEN 


aba jeder sieht es anders 


ein schön tag noch ^^


----------



## Barkyo (11. März 2010)

Ich find eigentlich auch eher 10er Raids besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erstens is meist die Stimmung irgendwie besser und zweitens verreckt mein PC andauernd im 25er xD
Ich geh also eigentlich nur 25er, weil der Loot da so geil is und ich sonst auch so wenig zu tun hab in WoW. Wenn die
10er IDs alle verbraten sind wirds langweilig ^^ Obwohl sich die Ruckler besonders beim Heilen nich 
grad als Vorteil herausstellen
Aber naja... neuer PC kommt auch bald und denn find ich 25er Raids bestimmt auch wieder geiler


----------



## Booma (11. März 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> @Zitat333
> 
> Content = neue inni
> 
> beispiel PDK: PDK10/PDOK10; PDK25/PDOK25; PDC/PDCHc .... alles in der gleichen Arena, quasi 6 innies/raids am gleichen ort...billig... meiner meinung nach hat das mit Content nix zutun, sondern das sind aufgewärmte Spaghetti von vorgestern... genauso Naxx/Ony...und von t7 oder t9 reden wir nicht, das war echt erbärmlich...




Mit dem PDK/PDC Gedöns magst du vllt Recht haben aber deine Äußerungen über Naxx bzw Ony zeigen das du entweder noch nicht lang genug dabei bist oder einfach keine Ahnung hast.
Wieviele Spieler haben denn damals Naxx von innen gesehen? wieviele den ersten Boss gelegt? wieviele überhaupt dem Endboss gegenüber gestanden? Ganz ehrlich das waren wirklich nicht viele.
Die Zeitspanne war einfach zu kurz da einem BC förmlich im nacken saß.
Naxx dann in WOTLK neu aufleben zulassen und den Raidcontent dort beginnen zu lassen ist doch ne super Sache gewesen vorallem Inhaltlich.
Genau so ist das mit Ony. Diese Instanz ist ein Geschenk an die Spieler gewesen(5 Jahre WoW) sowohl an die Neulinge(die diesen Boss wahrscheinlich nicht kennen bzw ihn nicht so machen konnten wie zu 60er Zeiten) als auch für die Oldies (wieviele Stories kann man zu Ony 60 erzählen, da hat sicher jeder der mal da war ne nette Erinnerung). Und wir müssen glaube ich nicht drüber streiten das Ony damals sowie heute ein toller Bossfight ist und bleibt.
Zudem ist es echt Klasse das sie den Loot so komplett beibehalten haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich persönlich fands schon damals sehr Schade das mit BC Raidinnis wie MC/BWL aber auch ZG einfach so weggefallen sind, zudem ließt man ständig über aufschreie das alte Instanzen wiedererweckt werden bzw mit einem heroischen Modus ausgestattet werden sollen.

Zum Thema:

Lasst euch doch einfach überraschen, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das wieder was nettes rausspringen wird.

Wünsche euch allen noch einen schönen Abend.


Booma


----------



## ÜberNoob (11. März 2010)

Andurius schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ein Freund von mit spielt Alpha ...



der Freund eines Schwagers hat dich am Bahnhof stehen sehen...

und natürlich sind auch alle Cata-Raids schon fertig, und sein Freund war auch in allen Raids, und kann genau einschätzen welche casual-tauglich wird, und welche nicht.

um bei den Ärzten zu bleiben: "der Tag wird interessanter wenn man Märchen erzählt"


----------



## Lousienne (17. März 2010)

da hasst du recht denn bc und vorallem classic waren viel besser als WotLK siehe Karazhan einer der raids der mir am meisten spaß gemacht hat ...


----------



## Chakata (17. März 2010)

Andurius schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir spielt Cata Alpha und der hat mir gesagt es wird wieder ähnlich wie BC.
> Es wird am Anfang Inis geben die man auch als "Casual" Gamer schafft, wie damals Karazhan/Gruul/Maggi und auch noch mit den besseren SSC und TE, aber dann war Schluss. So wird es auch da wieder werden.
> Eigentlich darf ichs ja net sagen aber HdZ5 wird der Krieg der Ahnen und die Beta startet am 19.2.2010
> 
> ...



Spar dir sowas hier lieber, die kleinen kommen mit sowas eh nicht klar und werden dich flamen. Behalte es einfach für dich wie es vorgesehen ist alles andere ist zwecklos. Gibt keinen Grund denen hier alles auf dei Nase zu binden.

Danke


----------



## Kizna (17. März 2010)

Chakata schrieb:


> Spar dir sowas hier lieber, die kleinen kommen mit sowas eh nicht klar und werden dich flamen. Behalte es einfach für dich wie es vorgesehen ist alles andere ist zwecklos. Gibt keinen Grund denen hier alles auf dei Nase zu binden.
> 
> Danke



Etwas gesunde Skepsis ist nie schlecht. 

Allerdings wäre eine Instanz wie Karazahn nicht schlecht. Bisher einer der best designten Instanzen im Spiel, zumindestens meiner Meinung nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmetti (17. März 2010)

Andurius schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ein Freund von mit spielt Alpha und die läuft schon einiges länger als 12.1., aber Blizz konnte es ja recht schön verstecken, Friends und Falily (und Top Gilden) Alpha halt



Sry aber wenn du wenigstens richtig schreiben würdest, könnte man dir ja vielleicht Glauben.
Oder was soll z.b " Falily "  heißen ? und in deinem POST vorher war es auch nicht viel BESSER!

Wie gesagt Entschuldigung so etwas mache ich normal nicht ( mache selber oft FF ), und das ABER lass ich jetzt ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raxon22 (17. März 2010)

Ich hoffe es wird teils wieder so 
wie in BC.


----------



## bloodstained (17. März 2010)

Ich würd mir längere 5er Instanzen wünschen wobei auch mal wieder CC eine Rolle spielen sollte.
Instanzen grinden/bomben ist nicht so mein Fall...der Spaß und auch der Lust Faktor gehen dadurch verloren.
Die Marken können von mir aus ganz aus den 5er Instanzen verschwinden, wobei sie in den 10er und 25er auch eher rar bleiben sollten, 
damit auch Marken-eq einen bestimmten Status besitzt und nich Trödelmarktware ist.
Das Prinzip des immer schneller ansteigenden itemlvl sollte auch etwas reduziert werden...kaum kommt ein neuer Raid dazu ist jegliches "altes" eq nurnoch Austauschware und wird schnellstmöglich ersetzt.
Neue Raids sollten wenigstens in einigen Fällen das selbe itemlvl besitzen wie ältere damit das Aussterben eben jener alter Raids nicht zu schnell geht. 
Höher,weiter,schneller ist nur bedingt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

